# FB find



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The get who they can mutual aid every storm here. Sometimes they even go wave_ serious_ per diem at the retired guys to come back out and help. Say what you will, they _earn it_ in storms i wouldn't let the dog out in.....

~CS~


----------

